# Small Starter Loft - I pay to for you to build



## ANTPO (May 13, 2012)

Hey Everyone -

I hate to admit it, but i'm all thumbs when it comes to building stuff, this combined with being new to the sport, i thought i would post this add.

I would love to have someone who knows about piegons, and has great carpentry skills, to build me a small starter loft capable of holding 20 birds or so. I'm not interested in breeding.

I live in Seattle and i would gladly pay for someone to build my first loft as this would ensure it gets done right, plus i would learn in the process.

If you are an excellent carpenter, now how to build lofts smartly, can use some quick money, AND can get it done within 2 weeks - call me. 


Thanks,
Anthony
206.383.4285


----------



## j_birds (Sep 8, 2008)

I would consider getting some loft designs and have a local builder, build it for you after you figure out what you want.


----------



## ANTPO (May 13, 2012)

i'm looking for the pigeon savvy person who "knows"  - carpentry skills are secondary...i can see my original post wasnt clear enough....thanks!


----------



## polo963 (Feb 25, 2011)

where are you?


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

Lol, I guess not many people read these posts thoroughly. 

Anthony, the best place to do this is probably via Craigslist. Put an ad out there that you want to build a small coop/loft for pigeons. The thing you will need is a blue print or a general idea of what you want it to look like. Hunt around for pictures of what you want yours to look like. 

Good luck


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Please be careful of getting ripped off by whoever you get to help you. Especially on Craigslist. No money up front unless you know the person is reputable. Ask for any references. Don't agree to anything until you are happy and all your concerns are dealt with. Get a materials list and buy them yourself if you are able to. 

Many scammers out there.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Anthony,

...best to be armed with some type of sketch. This way, the carpenter knows exactly what he is going to bid on and you will not get into any disagreements.

here is a previous post of mine showing a very basic loft design built with minimal materials yet structurally very sound:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/s...t-59577.html?highlight=structural+basics+loft

I posted the thread particularly for folks in your situation. If you met with a few C'list carpenters, I am sure it'd be enough info to get the ball rolling. If all they did was build exactly what these sketches show...you'd be 70% done with the loft. You can then decide on the final details/flourishes.

20 birds would require a footprint of around 8' x 12' minimally, I would say (assuming you are gonna fly 'em regularly).

I can gladly augment the sketches for you if you like. Things such as the door and window locations, nestboxes, etc. were not shown because my intention was to communicate the required 'bare bones' of the structure, as many folks jump right to the ideas of the fancy options without first building the structure properly. Yet 75% of the cost of a solid loft is really structural.

Just PM me if you wish to discuss more.


----------



## ANTPO (May 13, 2012)

thanks for the info everone - as it turns out i hooked up with some solid folks on the board, they have some proven designs, so i think i'm golden!

i think more important than carpentry skills ( and these are important) are the importance of a pigeon fancier with carpentry skill - in this way, one benefits from all the years of experiene etc.

my loft is "in=process" and with antyhing i hope to done on this weekened, and i hae be met 2 solid dudes in the process - i fill like a 50 year old kid (probrably cause i am

thanks [email protected]


----------

